# "unofficial" Rush dates...



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

To be confirmed - and probably officially announced tomorrow...

Sept 26: Winnipeg, MB - MTS Center
Sept 28: Saskatoon, SK - Credit Union Center
Sept 30: Edmonton, AB - Rexall Place
Oct 14: Toronto, ON - Air Canada Center
Oct 18: Montreal, QC - Bell Centre

Bit of a lull between the one announced Toronto show and Montreal.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some room in there for a few more dates, so could be more


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I would also expect a second-leg of shows in the new year (as they've typically done the past few tours).

What I've seen has them on the road from Sept 7 - Dec 2, with time off the first week of October, and the second week of November - along with the blip between TO & MTL.

Been hearing rumours of bit of an "orchestral" aspect to the shows - but haven't heard any confirmation of it. Talk of Signals being "showcased" this time round rather than Moving Pictures (another 30th anniversary sorta thing I guess).


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I suppose a discussion of the potential for a "2012 tour" take on say an album titled "2112" would probably be foolish at this point...


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

fretboard said:


> I suppose a discussion of the potential for a "2012 tour" take on say an album titled "2112" would probably be foolish at this point...


Not foolish. Awesome.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Oct 14th in Toronto? That's a Sunday. Never seen a concert on a Sunday before.

Oh yes, I wanna go though! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Seems like the dates are confirmed now;

RUSH - Welcome


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Rush presales for Canada are on now (I didn't check to make sure of all the shows since I'm only after Toronto);

https://secure.ticketstoday.com/Rush/calendar.aspx

Row 13 on the floor seemed ok since there are the $300+ "VIP Nation" packages for the first 15 rows (not sure if they're for sale now or not).


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Oct 16 for a second ACC date - tickets on sale likely next week by the time all the various presales get their shots...


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

If anyone is going to any of these shows - perhaps you'll be able to tease a little info of what to expect from this shot of their drum tech, Lorne (from an undisclosed location, of course)...

View attachment 1446


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

There's the string section. I think...

View attachment 1492
View attachment 1493


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Interesting.

I've got tickets to one of the Toronto shows. Can't wait!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Couple shots shots of Geddy from the second Toronto Rush show. Not of the quality we've been getting used to around here. My buddy and I were in row 5 and I forgot to bring my fully recharged camera, so his phone pix are the best I can do.

View attachment 1657


View attachment 1658


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Couple more...

View attachment 1659


View attachment 1660


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My heroes.

Thanks for posting the pics.

Looks like a great show, not that I'm surprised.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

No problem, Milkman. If you want a more in-depth review than I could give, you should spend a couple minutes here;

http://www.tmakworld.com/2012/10/rushaccoct162012.html#!/2012/10/rushaccoct162012.html

I saw both the Sunday and Tuesday shows and almost (almost) preferred the Sunday show where we were back in row 13 so it was easier to follow all the stuff that was happening. I found the sound quality was cleaner and crisper being back from the overhead speakers as well, rather than being directly below them last night. Of course things were a little more "excessive" in just about every way possible last night being in the thick of things.

And I should also say thanks to the chick who got my buddy and I into the SRO/Anthem party room between sets and after the show. There's certainly nothing wrong with doing it up right...


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Was at the Montreal show last night. Somewhat disappointed by the sound & set list. Very heavy on the 80s material, which meant excessive keyboards & chorus (Alex was often washed out).

The string section on YYZ was cool & they did a great version of Bravado, but overall nowhere near the Time Machine shows.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Calgary, Vancouver & Halifax should be hearing word of summer Rush shows (after the band returns from Europe at the start of June)...


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised to hear a show at Copps Coliseum in Hamilton come August gets announced soon...


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I'd see that show again. And again.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Saturday, July 6 - Copps Coliseum, Hamilton, ON
Friday, July 12 - Halifax Metro Centre, Halifax, NS

Believe the presales will begin next Tuesday (2/19).


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

July 24 - Scotiabank Saddledome, Calgary, AB
July 26 - Rogers Arena, Vancouver, BC


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

fretboard said:


> Friday, July 12 - Halifax Metro Centre, Halifax, NS


I am going to this show. I went to see them at the same venue in 1987.

The story here is that the pre-sale sold out in less than 30 minutes.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Ottawa Bluesfest, Monday, July 8


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Second Halifax show - July 14.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

fretboard said:


> Second Halifax show - July 14.


That doesn't surprise me - the demand for tickets was crazy.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

July 10 - Plains of Abraham (Quebec City Summer Festival)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Ticketmaster just released some choice seats for Rush tonight in Hamilton


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Taking my son tonight. Should be great.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

RED DEER – ENMAX CENTRIUM
WEDNESDAY, JULY 24, 2013
Doors: 7:00PM Show: 8:00PM

Due to recent flooding and water damage at the Scotiabank Saddledome, the RUSH concert originally scheduled for Wednesday July 24 had to be cancelled.

Rush has been moved by the situation in Alberta and have decided to perform their Clockwork Angels show at the closest location possible on the same date – Wednesday, July 24 in Red Deer, Alberta at the Enmax Centrium – and have ALL PROCEEDS to go Alberta Flood Relief.

Rush will be donating their fee, and paying for all their expenses. Their promoter partner Live Nation will also be donating their time and fees towards this cause. The venue, Enmax Centrium, will be donating goods and services to the event as well. It’s an all –hands-on-deck situation to donate time in order to raise as much money possible for our Alberta friends and fellow Canadians in need.

Lead vocalist and bassist for Rush, Geddy Lee, has made the following statement: “After seeing the devastation from the recent floods, we felt compelled to do what we could. While we had hoped to avoid cancelling the Calgary show, venue safety concerns have closed the venue. Our apologies to all of the fans that bought tickets to the Calgary show for any inconvenience. We’re hoping they – along with the great people of Red Deer – can come to the Enmax Centrium for what has now become a benefit concert. We’d like to thank everyone helping to put on this show for joining us in donating their time & services so we can raise as much money as possible to help those in need.”

Calgary ticket holders will have a chance to access a pre-sale to purchase tickets to the new Red Deer show starting Friday July 12th 10AM, until Sunday July 14 at 10PM (or while quantities last), before tickets go on sale to the general public on Monday, July 15 at 10AM. Presale information will be sent directly to those who had purchased tickets to the Calgary show. For further inquiries, fans can visit the Live Nation Alberta page on Facebook: www.facebook.com/livenationalberta.

All tickets purchased online or via telephone will be automatically refunded starting on July 12th. Tickets purchased in person from a Ticketmaster outlet can be refunded at the original point of purchase outlet, starting July 16th. Tickets purchased in person at the Scotiabank Saddledome Box Office can be refunded at the Box Office, which is now reopened.

ALL PROCEEDS FROM THE RED DEER RUSH BENEFIT CONCERT WILL GO TO THE CANADIAN RED CROSS TO SUPPORT THE ALBERTA FLOOD RELIEF.

BUY TICKETS AT: LIVENATION.COM

Charge by Phone 1-855-985-5000
Tickets also available at Ticketmaster Outlets

Tickets on sale Monday, July 15th at 10am


----------

